# Cow Yellowfin tuna over 300 lbs, Marlin, Sailfish, Snapper fishing in Puerto Vallarta



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

The Summer is officially here the weather has been heating up and so has La Corbetena and el Banco with those big game fish Puerto Vallarta is Known for captain Steve Torres boated the first Blue Marlin of the season aboard the Ana Maria at El Banco and Captain Cesar Perez landed a Monster 300+ LB Yellowfin Tuna at Corbetena both fishing spots have also been red hot with Sailfish and Dorado Corbetena has also been producing some big red Snappers. The Cow Yellowfin Tuna have been biting live bait Skip jacks and live goggle eye the blue Marlin bit a live skip Jack. The Sailfish have been biting a variety of bait dead live and also lures slow trolling. Inside banderas bay we have been catching smaller Dorado/ Mahi Mahi. Smaller tuna, Jack Crevalle, also on the south side of the bay has been a few Sailfish on lucky days .


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful fish! Wish I could visit there sometime....:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, those are some nice fish!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow what a tuna!! Awesome catch guys!!


----------

